# 차여지



## mintykyu

Hi everyone, I'm new here! I just have a quick question.

I'm big on watching little shows about my favourite bands, and for one, VIXX, their leader N is referred to sometimes as 차여지.
I know it has some relevance to his last name 차, but what does the last part of it mean? I have the feeling it's sort of like an
inside joke that I haven't watched happen yet, haha.

감사합니다! ^_^


----------



## Ashenkitty

I just googled for you. 

차여지 is his nickname and named after lyrics ''여지'를또남기고' of their song '다칠 준비가 돼 있어'
It's said that N's dance is so sexy when they sing that part.


----------



## mintykyu

Thank you! ^^


----------

